# Simba thinks hes people... lol



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Hehe





 
(dont worry, its just water)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, he's such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

THanks!! I love the end "oh, ive been noticed" lol


----------



## Cierrakitty (Apr 24, 2010)

I used to have a cat that came around as a stray and would ONLY drink out of cups. Refused bowls haha so I thought this was cute


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

He's a gorgeous orange boy!

My littliest kitty does this too...


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

That is so adorable! The other night, Mum had a cup on the ground with water in it and Kitty nearly drank the whole glass!
Cats can do some very funny things sometimes!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

How funny! Simba is a very handsome cat. I've learned the hard way to 
cover my drinks ever since discovering how much Graybee liked to 
share drinks with me or dip his paws into my glass.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! Adorable kitty. He's so orange too.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

would have been even better in a clear glass like that one! lol

its funny too cuz ive heard that cats wont put their face anywhere their whiskers dont fit. and his whiskers definately dont fit well in a cup lol.

he will drink from the tub when were in there too, lay on the side and dip his foot in. for a scardy cat hes brave near a tub full of water!


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

Crazy kitties lol


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Both my cats would drink from glasses, I keep a medium size glass with fresh water on the coffee table, both of them given the chance will take a drink from my glass of milk and since I'm such a pushover they're quite brazen.
Samantha always knew Papa wouldn't deny her anything and now that shes gone Chiquita has become bolder too.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Haha, thats cute! Simba is a incredibly handsome! :love2


----------

